# Chevy 4500 and Snowplow?



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

Does Fisher or anyone make snowplows for the 4500? I love the looks of the 4500 Chevy. Looks like it'd be great for plowing, so I was curious on mountings, and stuff.

Also, does anyone know if the SideWing is able to mount on one?

Sincerely,
Cigam


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

My buddy has a 4500 with a ultra-mount and an adapter so he can run his current uni-mount.he says it plows nice,those trucks are real under rated he has left the gravel pit grossing 30000 pounds he is nuts!!!


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I am pretty sure Fisher makes a setup for the 4500. The side wing should be easily adapted as the rear mount is a trailer ball.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you for your answers.

I've loved the new 4500 style. They seem pretty cool. I noticed a lot of guys around here use them for hauling ASPHALT in the paving business.

Does Chevy make a 5500 at all?


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, they certainly do...

4500-8500 series


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Why is there so many more Chevy posts than Ford and Dodge posts? Can anyone tell me what is going on? Does everyone in here think Chevy is the best truck on the land?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

I love Chevy. It runs in my family. Everyone in my family loves them except my uncle.

Do you like Chevy?


----------



## nachoschevs (Oct 12, 2003)

Bchlawns, 
Yes, I believe they are the best truck in the land. I have had only Chevys and I can not complain about any of them. Plus the parts for them are everywhere and they are a lot cheaper then Ford or Dodge. If you break something on a Chevy and try to price the same part to an equivalent Dodge or Ford, for the most part the Chevy will always be cheaper. But, in my opinion they are the best. 
Nacho


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Cigam:

Yes, Sidewing will mount on a 4500 Chev. How easily depends a little on the bed or box you will mount, as we currently lift from the top.

You can click on the following link to see Sidewing in action:
http://www.sidewing.net/videos.html

Try the "Plowing- Larger Trucks" as it shows 2 larger Isuzu flatbeds with sanders plowing roads and a large lot. This video was shot by one of our customers last year, to show how productive Sidewing was in clearing larger lots.

Thanks,

Reg McGuire 
Sidewing Snowplows


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

yes fisher does make a snow plow for the 4500. We have a 10' MC Fisher Minute mount on our's and it works great. We also have a 5yd sander on it and the truck is great. I would defiately get another one. Very happy so far, goes great in the snow and is great all year round. Just my two cents

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

SLC1 - Nice site and a nice looking fleet of Chevy's with Fishers.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

We have 1-4500 and 2-5500 with 9 1/2 Westerm MVP, they work great! We had Boss 10 Ft vees on the 5500s and junked teh Boss plows because they are garbage


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Foz,

That is a gorgeous fleet you have there.

I am curious why you 'junked' the Boss plows. I have a 9'-2" Power V that has been in use since 1997 (stored outside 365 days a year) that has really been no problem what so ever. I would recommend BOSS to anyone. I'd like to know what went wrong on yours. Maybe I've missed something.

My only compaint is that the RT2 quick hitch, as snazzy as it seems, is extremely tricky to mount. I blame a lot of that on the height of my truck being more than ideal (as well as a custom made mount) but there are times when it just will not click home. Last year I pushed the blade against a scrap Jimmy in the yard out of frustration trying to hitch it, but only succeeded in pushing the Jimmy about a foot and a half sideways. So for the most part, my blade stays on all winter unless it has a long distance job to do. I have an S15 for daily chores thru the winter.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

The 10 Ft Vee from Boss will only trip when in the straight position, & not when in the Vee & with a 18,000# truck the plows start to break, oval out the pin holes, etc., warranty, Ha not a bit, complete garbage!!!! :realmad:


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*4500*

That is a great looking fleet. You must push a lot of snow to pay for those.Do you have better luck in getting larger lots when they know about your fleet? do you run the duramax in those?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Foz,

Sorry I didn't see your reply sooner.

I am curious what pins you are referring to? I'm wondering if my plow is a lot different from yours, as mine is from 1997 and has the older RT2 hitch, not the current RT3. The only pins mine has are part of the receiver on the truck (welded solid) that the plow clamps around. I have had a few mounting bolts on the truck come loose but I find now if I check them once or twice per year its not a problem (I probably need new bolts and locknuts, they've been on and off a couple times). We also changed the mount design a bit to compensate for the increased height of the truck (lowered the mount) and at the same time welded 'bumpers' to the mount, so if the bolt ever was to break the mount will not move backwards and tear everything apart, it will lock solidly against the frame.

I am not sure I understand the gripe about the tripping action. Ratlover doesn't like the trip on it either, so you are not alone. With the plow straight, like you say, it will trip like any other snowplow. With the wings back, it will stand up on its nose (this I didn't care for, but it didn't hurt anything) as I did catch a broken cutting edge in a sewer grating.... but I almost never use this position anyways.

Now as for the wings forward (or scoop position as they call it).... My plow, if it runs into an obstruction in this position, will blow the relief valve and the wings will pull back until it is in a straight position, and if you still haven't hit the brakes it will trip then as well. Now, what I am wondering about is if the newer style 'Smartlock' cylinders (which mine does NOT have) maybe don't allow the relief valve to blow, and therefore the action doesn't happen?

Maybe you are the guy to answer that. Perhaps the older design that I have is superior to the newer stuff? Are we comparing apples to oranges?


----------

